# Adressierbare RGB Gehäuselüfter am 4PIN RGB Header



## fredonaut (4. Juni 2019)

*Adressierbare RGB Gehäuselüfter am 4PIN RGB Header*

Hallöchen alle zusammen!

Vor einigen Wochen habe ich mir einen lange gehegten Wunsch erfüllt und mir endlich einen eigenen Gaming-PC zugelegt. 
Dieser hat mich jetzt so in seinen Bann gezogen, dass ich am liebsten ständig daran rumschrauben will. 

Ich möchte das Case nun gerne optisch aufwerten und dazu die vorhandenen Gehäuselüfter gegen drei über das Mainboard adressierbare RGB Lüfter austauschen. Soweit so gut. Als Mainboard ist das MSI B450 Tomahawk verbaut.
Nun komme ich zu meinem Problem:

Auf dem verbauten Mainboard stehen mir nur 2x 4 Pin RGB Header zur Verfügung. Meine Internetrecherche hat ergeben, dass sich RGB Lüfter, die ich über das Mainboard steuern möchte, nur an 3 Pin RGB Header anschließen lassen.

Jetzt stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage, wie ich mich am geschicktesten aus dieser Misere herausmanövriere. Gibt es irgendeine Art von Modul, das man zwischenschalten kann, sodass die Beleuchtungsfunktionen der Lüfter auch über den 4 Pin Anschluss genutzt werden können?


Ich danke euch jetzt schon für euren Input und bin auf jede Antwort gespannt! 

Liebe Grüße!


Hier noch ein paar Details zu meinem Setup:

Gehäuse: Azza Photios 250X
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 2600 
CPU Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock 
Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk
RAM: 16 GB G.Skill TrydentZ
Festplatten: 500 GB SSD, 2 TB HDD
GraKa: RTX 2070
Netzteil: 550 W be quiet! Straight Power 11


----------



## evilgrin68 (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Adressierbare RGB Gehäuselüfter am 4PIN RGB Header*

Dein Board hat *2 x 5050 RGB LED strip 12V connectors* Anschlüsse, also 4pin 12VRGB. Dann gibt es noch 5V Addressable RGB Anschlüsse, diese sind auch 4pin. Da ist dann ein Leerpin dazwischen. Diese Anschlüsse sind untereinander *NICHT* kompatibel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also musst du für BlingBlingEffekt Lüfter, entsprechend darauf achten das Richtige dir anzuschaffen. Mehr ist eigentlich nicht zu beachten.

Es gibt aber auch Adapter, um wenn der "falsche" Anschluss am Board vorhanden ist, den anderen Anschluss zu nutzen.

Schau dir mal diese Phanteks Halos RGB LED 140mm Rahmen ab €'*'9,85 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland an (auch 120mm möglich). Achtung: gibt es auch in 12VRGB und 5VARGB!


----------



## Narbennarr (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Adressierbare RGB Gehäuselüfter am 4PIN RGB Header*

Es sei zu ergänzen, dass es den adressiebaren Header auch ohne die Leerstelle gibt (VDG), allerdings scheint sich der mit Leerstelle nun langsam aber sich durchzusetzen.


----------



## HGHarti (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Adressierbare RGB Gehäuselüfter am 4PIN RGB Header*

Gibt es überhaupt Boards die Lüfter ect einzeln ansteuern können? Würde mich mal intressieren.

Das ist inzwischen ja  echt verwirrend geworden


----------



## Narbennarr (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Adressierbare RGB Gehäuselüfter am 4PIN RGB Header*

Wenn mehrere RGB-Produkte an einem Anschluss hängen? Glaube das kann aktuell nur Corsair, meine RGB Boards können es nicht


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Adressierbare RGB GehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter am 4PIN RGB Header*

Theoretisch würde es wahrscheinlich schon gehen, aber es wird wohl zu aufwendig sein. Denn jede einzelne LED kann ja mit D-RGB angesteuert werden.



fredonaut schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage, wie ich mich am geschicktesten aus dieser Misere herausmanövriere. Gibt es irgendeine Art von Modul, das man zwischenschalten kann, sodass die Beleuchtungsfunktionen der Lüfter auch über den 4 Pin Anschluss genutzt werden können?


Unterschied ist das RGB immer alle LEDs zu gleich ansteuern kann und D-RGB jede LED einzeln ansteuern kann. Ein Adapter würde daher nichts bewirken da sich nicht nur die Spannung von 12v auf 5v unterscheidet sondern bei D-RGB auch eine Datenverbindung vorhanden ist. Im Prinzip könntest du dir auch ein Script schreiben und bestimmen das die 12. LED rot leuchtet und die 20. LED grün leuchtet.

Es gibt Mainboards die beinhalten auch beide Anschlussmöglichkeiten.
In deinem Fall kannst dir nur solch ein Controller kaufen: XSPC Addressable RGB SATA Controller (3pin, 5V)

Damit kannst du zwar das ganze nicht über das System steuern, aber zumindest manuell.
Asus bietet da auch was, ist aber sehr teuer: ASUS ROG Aura Terminal RGB-Controller fuer adressierbar…

Ansonsten hier mal rein schauen, gibt noch ein paar andere: Beleuchtungssteuerungen online kaufen


----------

